# What's your OLL/Screnzy/NaNo username?



## Ophiucha (Sep 1, 2011)

I like to see how all of my friends - online and off - are doing with their NaNoWriMos, if only for the onesided competition of being the furthest ahead of any of my friends. So what's your username on the OLL websites; care to throw us a link to your profiles? I'm Ophiucha.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 1, 2011)

Good idea, this way we don't have to take each other word for it in terms of progress 

So yeah, *Fatal_Velocity*


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 1, 2011)

Just signed up for an account. I'm *Shadoe*.


----------



## Amanita (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm Amanita there as well, but I probably won't be using the side anymore this year. I might join in the 50 000 words writing but without the fuss over there.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha, I'm basically the opposite. I only ever bother with the 50,000 for the fun of the competition - I write daily, year round, so it's not really a challenge for me any more. But I love the forums, so I stick around.


----------



## Kelise (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm Keladryie over there


----------



## Chilari (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm Anezka over there.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 2, 2011)

Lord Darkstorm


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 4, 2011)

I am HÃ«radÃ¯n, it is pronounced the same as RhÃ«adÃ¯n, just a different way of romanizing.


----------



## Jenna St. Hilaire (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, to be droll... I'm Jenna St. Hilaire over there, too. I used to be librarylily everywhere, thanks to my everlasting love for Hermione Granger and Lily Evans Potter, but was convinced by publishing industry blogs to start using my Real Live Name on the Internet. The convincing was well meant, and possibly smart. But I still kind of wish I hadn't given in.


----------



## LadyPamela (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, on the OLL sites I am Ladypamela. Here, of course, I am LadyPamela. I have to keep it simple so I don't get confused!


----------



## Kate (Sep 13, 2011)

Kamu

Buddy me up if you like.


----------



## Sinitar (Sep 13, 2011)

Ophiucha, I've seen you there. I actually wanted to send you a PM, seeing as you are more active in terms of posts than I am over there. I'm Sinitar | National Novel Writing Month

EDIT: I can't really get the link working.


----------



## Helbrecht (Sep 13, 2011)

GrimJester. It's one of about five different aliases I use across the web. I really need to standardise.


----------



## Fodwocket (Sep 13, 2011)

Here I am, Fodwocket at usual ^_^

Fodwocket | National Novel Writing Month


----------



## pskelding (Sep 14, 2011)

pskelding same as here.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Sep 14, 2011)

FireBelly

Let's be friends and stuff.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 14, 2011)

I added a bunch of you folks as much buddies today... I see many have finished the 50,000. That just put a bunch of motivating pressure on me to join the elite ranks of those who have 'won' Nanowrimo.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 7, 2011)

As I am practically everywhere, I am myrddin173 over there.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm ArgentumAquila there!


----------



## kuraimorgan (Oct 9, 2011)

MorganNIght  that's me


----------



## wildink (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm trenee over there.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 1, 2012)

PlanNine. 

/10char


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Nov 1, 2012)

SeleneHime, as is for here.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 1, 2012)

I am A. E. Lowan over there


----------



## Muqtada (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm JamesComstock over there.


----------



## Weaver (Nov 2, 2012)

For NaNo, I'm Thomas Weaver.

Weird, ain't it?


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 2, 2012)

mandreas over there- I know- very shocking   Same avatar too


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 3, 2012)

ZeroAngel (one word over there instead of two--I always assume that spaces aren't allowed even though they usually are; don't know why I thought to try a space on here).


----------



## AlinaKitti (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm AlinaKitti over there.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 29, 2013)

GeekDavid, of course.


----------



## Chilari (Oct 30, 2013)

Chilari (not, as previously stated, Anezka - I got a new account).


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 30, 2013)

I swore I posted my name before, but I guess I didn't. It's my real name without a space, PhilipOverby. I find I don't post over there as much as I did in the early years. I tend to get distracted more than anything else. It becomes more about talking about writing the novel then actually writing it. 

A cautionary tale...


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2013)

Enderonne (can't remember why though)


----------



## The Construct (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm Fate Weaver. Thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Rinzei (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine's Rinzei, as always. Not a lot of activity on it though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jackarandajam (Nov 1, 2013)

Same as here, at NaNo I'm Jackarandajam.


----------



## sarasvati (Nov 6, 2013)

sarasvati.river is my name these days. (Had a different one when I started, but lost the email it was linked to.)


----------

